# Vnc PRobleme



## Filzlaus (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem mit TightVNC und zwar, das bei dem "ueberwachten" PC in der Taskleiste so ein "tray icon" ist.
Ein Bekannte von mir hat dieses Zeichen nicht, dafuer ist es bei ihm in den Netzwerk-Verbindungen.

Wie kann ich dieses "tray icon" wegbringen und es in die Netzwerk-Verbindungen bringen


----------



## gothic ghost (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
wieso ist das ein Problem ?
1.zeigt es dir an das Vnc gestartet ist,
2.kannst du über  das Icon die Verbindung aufbauen, oder stoppen,
jenachdem welches Icon es ist Server oder Client.


> und es in die Netzwerk-Verbindungen bringen


Sinn und Zweck bleibt mir leider verschlossen.
Interessant ist auch mit welchem OS du werkelst, da es nicht
nur optische Unterschiede gibt.


----------

